# No Persistence provider for EntityManager



## marky8264 (7. Feb 2011)

Hallo
Ich möchte gerne eine Web-Anwendung mit Spring und Hibernate schreiben. Das Problem ist jetzt, ich bekomme jetzt folgende Exception:

```
Caused by: javax.persistence.PersistenceException: No Persistence provider for EntityManager named TioPersistenceUnit
	at javax.persistence.Persistence.createEntityManagerFactory(Persistence.java:54)
	at org.springframework.orm.jpa.LocalEntityManagerFactoryBean.createNativeEntityManagerFactory(LocalEntityManagerFactoryBean.java:92)
	at org.springframework.orm.jpa.AbstractEntityManagerFactoryBean.afterPropertiesSet(AbstractEntityManagerFactoryBean.java:308)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.invokeInitMethods(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:1477)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.initializeBean(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:1417)
	... 28 more
```

Ich verstehe nun nicht was das Problem ist. Meine persistence.xml liegt im Verzeichnis /war/WEB-INF/classes/META-INF:
[XML]<persistence xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/persistence"
    xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
    xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/persistence http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/persistence/persistence_2_0.xsd"
    version="2.0">

    <persistence-unit name="TioPersistenceUnit" transaction-type="RESOURCE_LOCAL">
        <provider>org.eclipse.persistence.jpa.PersistenceProvider</provider>

        <properties>
        	<!-- config of db-connection -->
        	<!-- update the database schema on startup -->
            <property name="hibernate.hbm2ddl.auto" value="update"/>
            <property name="hibernate.show_sql" value="true"/>
            <property name="hibernate.dialect" value="org.hibernate.dialect.MSAccessDialect"/>
            <property name="hibernate.connection.driver_class" value="sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver"/>
            <property name="hibernate.connection.url" value="jdbcdbc:tio"/>
            <property name="hibernate.connection.username" value=""/>
            <property name="hibernate.connection.password" value=""/>

			<!-- config of connection pool -->
			<!-- define the number of Connections that will be pooled -->
            <property name="hibernate.c3p0.min_size" value="5"/>
            <property name="hibernate.c3p0.max_size" value="20"/>          
            <property name="hibernate.c3p0.timeout" value="300"/>

            <!-- The size of c3p0's PreparedStatement cache. -->
            <property name="hibernate.c3p0.max_statements" value="50"/>

            <!-- perform a test of the connection after x-seconds -->
            <property name="hibernate.c3p0.idle_test_period" value="3000"/>
        </properties>

    </persistence-unit>

</persistence>
[/XML]
Könnte mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen.
mfg


----------



## marky8264 (8. Feb 2011)

Habe gerade herausgefunden, dass meine persistence.xml nicht unter /WEB-INF/classes/META-INF liegt. Desweiteren musste ich noch den Provider auf folgendes ändern:

```
org.hibernate.ejb.HibernatePersistence
```

Naja, ein typischer Anfängerfehler


----------

